# DW Yes or No ? Hummer



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

So Yes or No >?

source Hummerh1,h2,h3


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes yes yes

Always dreamed of a hummer


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

no no no


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes..


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes,yes


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes..!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nope...


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Black on black on black...a big yes


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Definitely yes


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

No definitely no !


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd rather eat worms


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

No, they are even uglier in person and look proper cheap and tacky


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Stupid car.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Defo a no no no


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Clancy said:


> No, they are even uglier in person and look proper cheap and tacky


And your point is ? 😃 Hell yes.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

No No NO


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yeah just to see.if i could get it stuck somewhere.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

100% yes


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

100% No


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes that's mint


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Good god NO! Only driven by twits with no taste and no sense who think they are better than everyone else due to their ignorance!


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

No. never!


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

A big yes for me!


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Very much downgraded from the Mil spec one - running gear that is .

Made for the school run.

No No and thrice No


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Don't like them at all


----------

